# Shopify or opencart?



## cruncan (Jul 21, 2012)

Do any of you use these?
What are your feelings toward them?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Of the two Opencart because it is easy to use & set up and best of all it's FREE!


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Opencart is good. Simple, Easy, Free, Good in Use.


----------



## cruncan (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks. I have a MAC an I'm having a really hard time getting opencart set up. I've looked all over for solid advice and can't find anything that helps me. What I need is a step by step walk through.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Other than the cost factor, major difference between the two is Shopify is a hosted solution while opencart is not.


----------



## ccdesignco (May 21, 2011)

I use opencart. It's easy to use and free! Opencart has a site with discussion forums, and you could probably find some videos on YouTube.


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

Shopify is $30 a month, hardly something to complain about. Any decent hosting is going to probably cost you around 10 bucks a month anyway.

If you don't know what your doing i would recommend them, you can have a good looking site up and running with little help. They also have great support, and i believe you can try it out for a month for free, what do you have to lose?

I have run several sites on shopify and had a great experience, it is worth trying out to see if it works for you. In general it takes money to start a business, if you are choosing free options just because they are free then maybe you need to wait until you have the correct capital to do it. Some things are worth spending money on, some things are not. The face of your business is definitively worth putting some cash into, maybe even have it professional done.


----------



## cruncan (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! I decided a couple days ago that I'm going with shopify. The easy customization is such an asset. The monthly cost is worth the return.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

look into cs cart....many more features and add ons , forums etc etc

John


----------



## cruncan (Jul 21, 2012)

I started a volusion demo and I'm loving it! So much more options than the others.


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad you found something that works for you, I've heard good things about volusion.


----------



## FrankBring (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello Cruncan,
Even though OpenCart is one of the easiest to handle open source solutions it still requires proper skills to manage it. While Shopify is much more easier. Check, for example, this review to get a comparison.
And about Volusion, are you okay with using it? I heard they had a serious troubles with servers that went down...
And by the way why you didn't go with BigCommerce? It has a lot more features than Shopify and from my personal experience I would say that they have a bit more responsive support than Volusion.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't get it with Shopify,, they charge a monthly fee and then a percentage of the sale??? Talking about a double whammy


----------



## Dougie Boy (Feb 18, 2013)

I am very interested in using Shopify, I email them directly , but does anyone have answer on this that is selling products ? concerning the merchant account part of the sale is you use visa & mastercard?

I am interested in starting a Basic subscription with your company. $29

My question is around credit card processing & the fees you list on your site. I see roughly 2.9 % + .30 & 0 for each transaction , which is fine. But are there additional fees & terms of service with one of your suggested merchant accounts. ?? what i am trying to avoid; is a 3rd party ,who charges me additonal amount not shown on your site $ or a monthly miniumium amount if i dont sell enough merchandise. Or a yearly compliance fee to pay ect. Merchant accounts can be a slippery slope. Also what are the termination agreements wiht the merchant accounts on your site. Say i decide to cancel after 8 months. What are the details on the merchant accounts?


----------



## ChristopherG (Apr 24, 2013)

Dougie Boy said:


> I am very interested in using Shopify, I email them directly , but does anyone have answer on this that is selling products ? concerning the merchant account part of the sale is you use visa & mastercard?
> 
> I am interested in starting a Basic subscription with your company. $29
> 
> My question is around credit card processing & the fees you list on your site. I see roughly 2.9 % + .30 & 0 for each transaction , which is fine. But are there additional fees & terms of service with one of your suggested merchant accounts. ?? what i am trying to avoid; is a 3rd party ,who charges me additonal amount not shown on your site $ or a monthly miniumium amount if i dont sell enough merchandise. Or a yearly compliance fee to pay ect. Merchant accounts can be a slippery slope. Also what are the termination agreements wiht the merchant accounts on your site. Say i decide to cancel after 8 months. What are the details on the merchant accounts?


You may want to read this regarding payments and Shopify Payments. Just a note to other users, currently this only applies to U.S and Canadian users.


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

I love shopify. I would love to hear about another site with the range of apps and painless set up like shopify has. I doubt i will hear about any. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Shopify is great because of the apps and it is a solid platform. But beware that each size, color variation counts towards a SKU and the less expensive ones don't have many SKUs so expect to upgrade to a higher paid plan.


----------



## Dougie Boy (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you , this is awesome.. 

i dont like dealing wiht merchant accounts & 3 rd party gateway, it was like dealing with Mob.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

My previous comment about products is no longer true as their main paid plans no longer have product limits. 

Also, about payment gateways you can now use Stripe with Shopify which means no monthly fees and low transaction fees.


----------



## DryBonesRising (Jan 15, 2013)

I use opencart on my site. Started with magento but that was a complete pain the the ****.

DBR


----------

